# Your 2011 Bass Fishing Resolution



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok folks,

*What are your 2011 bass fishing goals/resolutions?*

Mine are:

- Learn how to cover water quicker in order to find active feeding bass.
- Fish over 30 different bodies of water.
- Take a few more OGF'ers out in search of the giant bass fish.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Catch a fish ohio Large Mouth and pull a big smallie out of the rocky river (at least 16in) I have probably done more bass fishing then anything else (my first fish was a 2lbs bass when I was abotu 4) but I have never caught one bigger then about 18in and maybe 4lbs. Granted I do live on the west side of cleveland and the bass don't get as big up here in as great of numbers as southern ohio, but I know there are some up here somewhere! And for the small mouth, I spent a lot of time walking the river last year and had about an 18in smallie fall off at my feet as I tried to get him to shore. It has just been really frustrating to have caught a trophy walleye, steelhead, carp, crappie and bluegill and still haven't landed a giant bass.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

At the end of November when the water was down, SpfldBassGuy and Myself did some accidental scouting and boy did we find what we consider "Heaven for Bass". Our goal is to take full advantage of this "honey hole" next year.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> *What are your 2011 bass fishing goals/resolutions?*
> 
> ...


Excellent topic that you've brought up. My goals/resolutions for 2011 would be...
1. To keep learning new techniques.
2. To fish more rivers,streams,and fish about 5 or 6 different lakes that I've never been to before.
3. Finally catch more bass on a dang-blasted spinnerbait.

If you ever need a fishing buddy and I'm free I'd go out with you and pick your brain of some of the info you've got stored up there.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> At the end of November when the water was down, SpfldBassGuy and Myself did some accidental scouting and boy did we find what we consider "Heaven for Bass". Our goal is to take full advantage of this "honey hole" next year.


Yes that was an educational trip out there in November and if that area doesn't produce come next year when the water level is at it's norm I'll kiss everyones' butts. That's how confident I am that that area is gonna hold some quality fish there.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

My goal every year is the same, to catch a 10# Ohio large mouth. I've come close a couple of times in the last 40 years and am confident it will happen someday


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

2011 Bass Fishing Resolutions and fishing in general
#1) Spend more time on the water
#2) Explore new (to me) water. I fish rivers most of the time, the research and the wading/hiking/canoeing are a big part of the fun to me. 
#3) Catch new personal bests
Largemouth > 22", Smallmouth > 18", Spotted I have no idea what my current PB is
#3a) More importantly, help my 11 year-old catch new personal bests 
and/or Fish Ohio qualifiers


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

JignPig Guide said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> *What are your 2011 bass fishing goals/resolutions?*
> 
> ...


To finally get in your boat!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

1. Fish Ohio largemouth on the fly rod 

That's pretty much it. My biggest bass on the fly so far is 19.5", lots of fish in the 17-19" range, but never one over Fish Ohio yet.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

For me, slow down when needed and don't always go to the same spots on the same lakes. Learn new areas and new techs. like drop shotting. The biggest thing for me is to learn Carolina rigs.


----------



## maassen (Dec 7, 2010)

mine would have to be to try and get some of my friends interested in fishing


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

mine is to catch a 5lber on a wacky rigged senko or a 5lber in general


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

taking my deep crankbait fishing to the next level by doing lots experimenting with diff. baits,hooks, line types/sizes, rod actions and gear ratio's. 

developing carolina fishing skills and overall to start using soft plastics when the situation calls. 

figuer out how to pattern delaware lake and visit a few other central ohio lakes (rush creek, clear fork, charles mill)

become efficient with my electronics and pinpointing gps hotspots

more and bigger smallmouth!! break the 6lb barrier :B
learing more about presque isle bay and that area of lake erie as well as lake st. clair.

lake guntersville in april  and hopefully a return trip to southern florida sometime in 11'

finally find some fishing partners that dont have multiple excuses and that are not p-whupped!


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Catch a Largemouth over 6 lbs and a Smallmouth over 4 lbs


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

To get back some $$$$ I have dumped into tournaments...lol

While that is certainly a goal of mine...I want to:
Use the jig more and become productive with it...and find out what conditions call for it.
Same for crankbaits....I have never been good with crankbaits and I want to be. So I am going to play around allot with them next season.
Spend more quality time fishing with my dad...and get my family in the boat more often and make it fun for them.
Make more good friendships and just enjoy myself!!

Good luck to everyone on their 2011 resolutions!!! Spring can't get here quick enough!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

just got my tournament packet for the B.A.S.S. southern opens. my goal is to place in the money in all 3 tournaments, win 1 to qualify for the elite series.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I got one more resolution for 2011,to fish with more fellow OGFers.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

MLAROSA said:


> To finally get in your boat!


Stay out of my boat!!!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I have a few also;

- Keep teaching my 3 year old how to catch small bass
- Learn/improve techniques 
- Find some new spots
- Enter in a tourny


----------



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

my goals for 2011:

Spend more time on water

Locate schools of bass and catch them deep cranking during the summer.

Catch more fish with the hugest jig/trailer combo in my tackle box.Albeit: Mop jig&rage lobster (look it up)

Throw chatterbait

Practice drop shot.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

mine is going to be:

1. Catch a 10# largemouth or 6# smallmouth

2. Enter and win my first tournament

3. improve my drop shotting


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Learn jerkbaits
2. Fill out the finesse baitcaster combos


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

work on staying focused the whole time im on the water

manage time during tournaments better

locate fish in deep water

make every cast count by giving a good presentation on each one


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

these are some goals we can all appreciate



614-bass said:


> work on staying focused the whole time im on the water
> 
> manage time during tournaments better
> 
> ...


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Win a tournament.
2. Learn to fish jigs better 
3. Catch a 6 lber


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

614-bass said:


> work on staying focused the whole time im on the water
> 
> manage time during tournaments better
> 
> ...


Ditto that for me!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

614-bass said:


> work on staying focused the whole time im on the water
> 
> manage time during tournaments better
> 
> ...


The hardest one for me is also making every cast count....I think to far ahead instead of just fishing in the moment, presentation is the key


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

ohiomelvin said:


> mine is to catch a 5lber on a wacky rigged senko or a 5lber in general


ill try and make this one happen for you buddy 

i need to get better at finess fishing and finding fish in deep water


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i think my main goal is to find someone local to me (dayton) who is willing to help a newbie out and give me tips and tricks to better my fishing. this was my first year bass fishing and i REALLY enjoy it. hope to fish as much as i can next year. i only get sundays off tho so my time is limited


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

2011 Fishing Resolutions for me would be:

1.) Use the drop shot more

2.) Try dead sticking

3.) Learn how to read the water (Wind, Current & Structure Placement)

4.) Work on my hookset


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WLAngler said:


> 2011 Fishing Resolutions for me would be:
> 
> 2.) Try dead sticking


I have been reading up on this tactic and i think it would be great.
Lake Erie, st. Clair, Presque Isle bass hunters have been using this method for a few years.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone care to give me a quick summary of what dead sticking is?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Usually its a soft plastic just sitting still on bottom. The application I have been seeing on the great lakes is a heavy 'arrow nosed' jighead with a strait tailed swim bait/fluke on the back. This profile imitates the goby while covering lots of water. 



Works well on inactive fish that are not about chasing anything. Not lures, not natural bait, not anything. Fishing areas where lots of natural bait is present. Or fishing pressured fish that have been caught before, probably by something moving so they are cautious. A bait just sitting there barely moving for a few minutes does not trigger avoidance behavior.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

AbuGarciaFan said:


> anyone care to give me a quick summary of what dead sticking is?


Dead sticking is just "not moving the bait". You can dead stick a drop-shot, a worm, a jig, a jerkbait....you name it.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Dead sticking is just "not moving the bait". You can dead stick a drop-shot, a worm, a jig, a jerkbait....you name it.


Heck you can even dead stick a pop-r. Ever cast one out and get a "professional overun" on your baitcaster and while trying to free it up had a bass smash that pop-r? I've had it happen twice so I'm gonna guess that it can be done with that lure as well.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Heck you can even dead stick a pop-r. Ever cast one out and get a "professional overun" on your baitcaster and while trying to free it up had a bass smash that pop-r? I've had it happen twice so I'm gonna guess that it can be done with that lure as well.


I think that's the way dead sticking was "invented"!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> I think that's the way dead sticking was "invented"!


...Heck, I've been dead sticking and didn't even know it


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> Dead sticking is just "not moving the bait". You can dead stick a drop-shot, a worm, a jig, a jerkbait....you name it.


New term for an old technique. Years ago we called it "soaking" a bait.
(Makes me sound 80 instead of 40!)


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

My goals for 2011 are:

1. To have the patience to learn to fish swimbaits and gain some confidence 
in them.

2. Place better in my club.

3. And I also would like to hook up with some fellow OGF members for some
bassin.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

is to win atleast 2 big bass tournaments,so i dont have to be thinking about the price of gas for the whole season,a cash stash is what i need so i can just fish and not think about the coast of every thing,and try to learn a new pattern deep water,


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Thread..

1) Fly Fishing Bass in the rivers and ponds.

2) Fish some more obscure water.

3) Start teaching my son.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Great stuff fellas.

Mine are easy, catch every smallmouth in nimisila and
beat my personal best at chautauqua of 6lb 10oz.


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bring a fish to the scales in every tournament I fish in.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Catch a Largemouth over 8lbs. on normal rod and reel and get a 5lbr. on a Fly Rod.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

State record or bust always number one. Have the patience to focus only on hawg huntin using big lures secondly. Lastly to extend streak of ohio five lb bass to seven years in a row. Oh, constantly sharpen hooks also.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

my goal is to win 2 ohio bass opens and 5 club tournaments. also learn how to fish deeper water better with a drop shot during the summer.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

I would like to start learning to bass the Ohio River from Meldahl to the stadium. I would like to visit Dale Hollow at least four times. Finally, I would like to start video taping my outings for use as a ministry tool.


----------



## Fish R Man (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine is actually learning to bass fish. I love to fish but never spend that much time doing it. When I do it's usually pan fishing or cat fishing (not good at either really). So I've decided this year to become a fisherman. Hoping to use this site to learn techniques and if Jignpig is looking to take people out fishing he seems to be in a close location to me. If I can work a trip or two around my sons baseball I'd love to sit with someone will to teach a novice.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I looked back at my 2010 goals and i pretty much accomplished each one of them. That was a pretty damn good feeling. I had a phenominal year on the water. Many personal bests, many different species...but i never had that 6+ signature largemouth. This year my goals are simple, take my game to the next level

buy and maintain quality gear
buy a boat
get proficient with my baitcaster

everything else should fall into place


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I intend on sharpening the skills necessary be become a proficient bass angler. I've already ordered two new rods that ought to help. I'm probably going to buy 2 or @least 1 new Shimano Citica 200E to add to my arsenal. I need some consistency with my fishing. I also like the thought of being able to have 3 or 4 presentations set up on multiple rods. Finally, I'm considering an older aluminum bass boat if I can swing it. I have always wondered how nice it must be to be able to have a foot operated trolling motor.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Should be good. I just learned how to use soft plastics effectively. And I have some good Jerk Baits that were good last year. I'm hoping for that eight but I have a private pond that may have a potential 14. Lots of Gills and lots of Giant fish.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Any of you guys ever use the scrounger jig?


----------

